# Found kayak paddle



## rob729 (Sep 30, 2007)

Timbo5 said:


> Found a kayak paddle in lower Plateau Creek Saturday 5-31. Have it at my house in Palisade.


it wouldn't happen to be a 200 cm werner powerhouse carbon fiber would it?


----------



## mattihill (May 24, 2008)

is it a white bladed h20, with black shaft and white handgrips?


----------



## mattihill (May 24, 2008)

is it a white bladed h2o with black shaft and white handgrips?


----------



## Timbo5 (May 23, 2008)

rob729 said:


> it wouldn't happen to be a 200 cm werner powerhouse carbon fiber would it?


 No,it's a break-down recreational werner paddle.


----------



## Timbo5 (May 23, 2008)

mattihill said:


> is it a white bladed h20, with black shaft and white handgrips?


 No, it's a break-down recreational Werner paddle.


----------

